# B.C. fallers I have some questions....



## cthompson1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Can any of you guys that are in B.C. answer a few questions of mine about becoming a certified faller and also about the certification process? I will shoot you a pm if you have a minute to answer a few questions. Thanks


----------



## Gologit (Jan 4, 2012)

cthompson1 said:


> Can any of you guys that are in B.C. answer a few questions of mine about becoming a certified faller and also about the certification process? I will shoot you a pm if you have a minute to answer a few questions. Thanks



Until the BC boys show up, here's some reading for you. Note the costs. Bring money. Lots of money. Good luck to you.


http://www.viu.ca/ccs/certificates/nftfaq.pdf


----------



## cthompson1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh believe me I saw the costs it wont be cheap for me to do it. I have checked out as much reading as I could find and I can see the costs will be extensive but worth it in the end.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 4, 2012)

cthompson1 said:


> Oh believe me I saw the costs it wont be cheap for me to do it. I have checked out as much reading as I could find and I can see the costs will be extensive but worth it in the end.



Good attitude. And once again, I wish you luck.

PM Coastalfaller..he's pretty sharp on the BC stuff. Good guy, too.

Are you sure you want to be a faller? Why not go for something with some prestige...like second assistant skimmer at the sewer works?


----------



## cthompson1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha yeah Im sure I love the work I have been playing with chainsaws since I was about 10 cutting firewood with my family then I started logging for myself just doing little jobs clearing lots and thinnings for clients just cutting out firewood, then eventually all the way up to actually pulling saw logs out of properties for money. I love falling timber there is no better job imo. Alot of prestige being a timber faller in my book I have a lot of repsect for the guys that do it and would love to do it myself. It would be a big step up from our little trees on the east coast but that makes it even better. Im no professional but I would like to be...Thanks for the info I will send him a pm.


----------



## coastalfaller (Jan 4, 2012)

PM replied to!


----------



## dk27 (Jan 4, 2012)

*like second assistant skimmer at the sewer works*

But,thats my job


----------



## Gologit (Jan 4, 2012)

dk27 said:


> But,thats my job



Hey, it's a growth industry. You made the right choice.


----------



## dk27 (Jan 4, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Hey, it's a growth industry. You made the right choice.



Yup,I think You're right. I got eight more years till I can get 80% for the rest of my days,including health insurance.


----------



## cthompson1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Hey, it's a growth industry. You made the right choice.




Haha its one of those jobs where you will always be needed at least, people will always have to take a :censored: and will forever be just dumping waste down the pipes. It really is a nice sounding gig in the end, but something tells me it might be one of those dirty jobs....


----------



## I.mor (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi
I'm also interested in falling. I'd just like to know what the job prospects are like once the new faller training is complete. Also it says it would cost 18000 $ plus for the training. Just how much do you think i should actually plan for. 20$ or more?
Thanks
I.mor


----------



## coastalfaller (Jan 26, 2012)

I.mor said:


> Hi
> I'm also interested in falling. I'd just like to know what the job prospects are like once the new faller training is complete. Also it says it would cost 18000 $ plus for the training. Just how much do you think i should actually plan for. 20$ or more?
> Thanks
> I.mor



Wouldn't hurt to plan for more. Look into govt grants as well. Job prospects are bright once you're done. We are looking at a shortage of fallers in the very near future. Be prepared to start at the bottom and have a good attitude. It's a dangerous job, but a great one. You can look back at the end of the day and actually see what you accomplished, very satisfying. Good luck!


----------



## Alex D (Jan 26, 2012)

That is my dream job to!! But I suppose before even thinking about doing that the major issue would be put more hours on the saw/get more experienced with it and get physically fit. For now I need to get that stupid chainsaw safety certificate here in ontario which probably teaches you crap but whatever the ontario logging companies want it and work for one of those ideally get cash and experience as well. I would really want to maximize my chances of passing the BC faller's course.


----------



## I.mor (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks! I'll look into the grants. Where does one even begin to lok for jobs out there?o


----------



## coastalfaller (Jan 28, 2012)

I.mor said:


> Thanks! I'll look into the grants. Where does one even begin to lok for jobs out there?o



BC Forest Safety Council | Unsafe is Unacceptable is the place to start with the course, certification etc. They will help you out with finding reputable companies who are probably looking for guys as well. Other than that, it's word of mouth once you're out here. Going to the saw shops, making calls, stopping in to offices etc. Hope that helps!


----------



## unrealeh (Jan 29, 2012)

*Training program*

You need to find a Falling contracror to take you on after the course.The course will teach you nothing.The guy who takes you on should get the money not those terds at the safety counsel.There just a bunch x fallers who couldnt hold jobs.There are rumours saying there doing away with that course.Its a money grab.Good Luck


----------



## I.mor (Feb 2, 2012)

ya the $ seems a bit steep but if its the only option for now i guess ill have to take it. 
thanks for the info
i.mor


----------

